# 2005 AISC Seismic Design Manual



## kevo_55 (May 24, 2007)

I just got my hands on my copy of the 2005 AISC Seismic Design Manual.

First impression: The book is thin for the price. ($185 for AISC members) It is less than the thickness of the LRFD 2nd edition volume II.

After a 1/2 hour flip through: This is a sweet book! Tables for what shape will work for an EBF, SEBF, SCBF, etc. Tables for gusset plates. Design examples with ALTERNATE ways of doing the same problem. Man, where was this book when I needed to learn the seismic design of buildings???

Overall: Not a bad book. Definitely for those who will take the SE2 &amp; SE3. I would save some cash and buy the 13th edition &amp; seismic design bundle though.


----------



## McEngr (May 24, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> I just got my hands on my copy of the 2005 AISC Seismic Design Manual.
> First impression: The book is thin for the price. ($185 for AISC members) It is less than the thickness of the LRFD 2nd edition volume II.
> 
> After a 1/2 hour flip through: This is a sweet book! Tables for what shape will work for an EBF, SEBF, SCBF, etc. Tables for gusset plates. Design examples with ALTERNATE ways of doing the same problem. Man, where was this book when I needed to learn the seismic design of buildings???
> ...


Hi Kevo.

The reason for some of the "thin-ness" is due to the fact that all of the example problems are included in the accompanying disk. Hopefully you weren't robbed of the disk, man.

BTW, I love my job. I'm doing a lot of wood-construction jobs now. I've been learning IBC chapter 23 like a mad man and re-learning shearwall/hold-downs and really enjoying my current consulting firm. My boss is a country boy from central Oregon and he's extremely laidback. Soon, we'll be working together on a 3 or 4 story office building of special contentrically-braced frames in the downtown Seattle area.

Man, I love my job. Did I say that I love my job already? LOL! lusone:

Do you have a copy of the seismic manual? If so, then you should've been alerted of the errata. AISC asked their Seismic Manual customers to return their book so that they could republish their book with corrected errata. Evidently, you weren't unwise for buying both manuals separately, eh?

I'll be keeping in touch more often now that I'm getting comfortable in my spot here in Portland.

Peace,

McEngr


----------



## ARJ (May 24, 2007)

Congrat's McEngr. I didn't know you changed jobs. Glad to here youre enjoying it.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 25, 2007)

McEngr,

Congrats man!! If ANYONE deserved a new job, it was defintely you! I'm glad that you love your job!! lusone:

As for the books, I actually bought the bundle (13th edition plus the seismic design manual) with AISC myself. A few people who work at my company are members of AISC so I could get this at a lower price. Originally the lady on the phone said that the "re-issed" seismic design manual was just released and that they were sold out after having it for sale for one or two days. (I placed my order last Thursday) So, I was told that my 13th edition was to come first and then my seismic design manual was to come in 2-3 weeks. Yesterday, I recieved everything so I am still somewhat surprised.

My 13th edition came with a CD rom. The 13th edition itself is about as big as the LRFD 2nd/3rd editions but it written on rice paper. (Like bible paper) All of the examples are on the CD-ROM and I am having the clerks ar my work bind me up a copy. (It's like 300 pages of examples!!) Also on the CD-ROM are AutoCAD shapes, the spec of the 13th edition (no tables, just part 16 of the book), and some other technical papers that I haven't fully looked at.

The seismic design manual is itself it's own book. Like I said before, it's somewhat thin. The first part of the book has tables and design examples of every type of MFRS. (Even shearwalls &amp; diaphrams made from steel) They even have a chapter on the use of strutures with an R value of 3 or less. (A plain english chapter on what is really required) There is no CD-ROM with this manual and the 13th edition CD-ROM only ref's the seismic design manual. I guess that this maual is concidered only a companion to the 13th edition. The other part of the book is a simple re-print of the seismic provisions with commintary.

To be honest, I'll be taking a look into the errata issue. I can see that both my 13th edition and seismic design manual are 2nd printings though. Still, I may even give AISC a call on Tuesday.

Since these are my books (and I'm a geek) I took both books home with me. I'm taking today off and just spending the day painting some exterior trim on the house, but I'm defintely able to answer any questions anyone may have on these books. Like I said before, the 13th edition most everyone should have but the seismic design manual may not be for everyone.

Edit: Glad to have you back again McEngr!!


----------



## McEngr (Aug 6, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> Congrats man!! If ANYONE deserved a new job, it was defintely you! I'm glad that you love your job!! :multiplespotting:
> 
> As for the books, I actually bought the bundle (13th edition plus the seismic design manual) with AISC myself. A few people who work at my company are members of AISC so I could get this at a lower price. Originally the lady on the phone said that the "re-issed" seismic design manual was just released and that they were sold out after having it for sale for one or two days. (I placed my order last Thursday) So, I was told that my 13th edition was to come first and then my seismic design manual was to come in 2-3 weeks. Yesterday, I recieved everything so I am still somewhat surprised.
> ...


Hey kevo! I was wondering - do you have any good design/analysis software that you've written for excel/mathcad/etc... for any steel structures lately? I have a few combined footing, rectangular footing, special concentrically braced frame, and others for some steel structures I've been designing. I just thought we could share. I work at place on the web called http://www.csace.com and my e-mail is [email protected] if you want to exchange any helpful info. Thanks!

McEngr


----------



## McEngr (Nov 3, 2010)

Man, how times have changed. Since the last post of mine over a couple of years ago, I have been laid off and been under-employed (working my own business on the side to make ends meat). kevo, ARJ, MA_PE, and many others have been a great support on this board.

This economy has really made me humbled and less entitled than ever before... I hope all those who have supported me through the years find true prosperity and joy in their respective positions.

Peace!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 3, 2010)

Through thick and thin, good times and bad, we’re all here to support each other.

Don't worry, you're not alone McEngr!


----------



## knelli (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree guys, thanks for all the support over the years of exams!! Mc Engr, I truly hope the career turns around. I am amazed how under appreciated and underpaid structural engineers are for the amount of risk our job entails. Although, at this point I am like many others and just thankful to even have a job!!


----------



## Hromis1 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks to all you guys and gals. Without you posting questions here I would be lost at times. I have learned a lot on this board. It is also nice to hear from other people suffering through this. I feel like I am trying to get my PhD passing these exams. I don't get much chance to do high seismic design work, so the questions you post are my only significant outlet on those.

Career wise, I am very greatful to have a full time job. I work in a branch office of a medium sized firm (About 150+/-). Our corp HQ picked up some huge projects this year and added a nearly two dozen people just in the structural department.

However, I recently discovered they are all job-shoppers or on "loan" from other companies that don't have much work. No bene's for those guys at all. We have some real hard drivers there. If you don't perform you can be told to leave. We have had people only last one day or a week. No joke. No room for people learning. Perform, or you are out.

However all it means to me is that it takes the HQ one step more to let me go compared to the shoppers. You can be gone in a day if they want. I have been there before on the unemployment line...when the only thing I had to do all day was wait all day for the mailman to see what new bill comes home. It makes me all the more greatful to have a good boss to work for who watches my back...

Now back to the real "hard" engineering questions that occupy a lot of my time lately:

1. Time cards - which client to bill

2. Project Specs - which guy was responable for bringing the bolts. (a real question)

3. Contractor question 1 - "Oh, you really wanted shop paint on the steel, I can't charge extra"

- my answer "yep - just like the drawing said"

4. Contractor question 2 - "what do you mean stainless steel bolts are not as strong as carbon"

- my answer "yep - that is why the crane fell down"

Some how these items are never on a SE exam


----------



## McEngr (Nov 18, 2010)

hromis1,

Last week a contractor called and told me he was f***ed because he put the toe of a retaining wall on the wrong side. NO JOKE!


----------

